# Fulfillment of desire as a right! Literature



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Spent the easter holiday over here in the UK with family. Just bought a brand new Kindle, so I decided to check out the books on offer. Just so happens one of the first ones I saw was one about infidelity, so I typed in cheating and a whole bunch of books came up which I downloaded... now I wish I hadn't.

Spent the whole weekend reading, and found myself getting progressively angrier and angrier. Basically all of them follow the same thread. Woman/Girl in relationship/marriage, meets handsome stranger/rich guy, there is an undeniable spark..usually from her mind you..by the middle of the book, she's had the most wonderful passionate sex and her actions are justified because by the end of the book they're in love...or as in one book, the wife has gotten pregnant by OM but get this, she thanks him for showing her passion that enables her to "burn" down her marriage and start a new with the poor sod who takes her back...she actually thanks him!!

Got me thinking. There are woman/men reading this stuff, it's almost no wonder they might feel justified in acting on those desires, co-workers, people meeting at a conference or at a club.

These books are actually in the romance section of the store.
Here are the two that really got me heated.

Arsen: A Broken Love Story
The Mighty Storm by Samantha Towle

If you trigger easily then don't read them but I wondered, what are the worst cheating books you have read?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Men watch porn all the time and defend it while foaming at the mouth that it's harmless fantasy. How is that different?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Men watch porn all the time and defend it while foaming at the mouth that it's harmless fantasy. How is that different?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Men and women watch porn. For some it maybe harmless but we all know some view it as the norm of how sex should be. It sets a ridiculous standard, nothing to do with reality.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

intheory said:


> "Romance" novels with ridiculous plots.
> 
> Soulless, filmed porn performances.
> 
> None of it is good. Trash it and spend time with the one you love learning about them and what pleases them.


Agreed that is the way it should be. My qualm was more how these books justify cheating because the outcome is the fulfillment of sexual desire, in none of the books did the cheating party get their comeuppance, in fact they were rewarded.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Men and women watch porn. For some it maybe harmless but we all know some view it as the norm of how sex should be. It sets a ridiculous standard, nothing to do with reality.



Agreed. But the books you speak of can be viewed the same way; for some it can be harmless fantasy and destructive for others. If I'm not inclined to cheat on my hb why would reading a book change that? People inclined to cheat certainly don't need a book to justify it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Men watch porn all the time and defend it while foaming at the mouth that it's harmless fantasy. How is that different?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You read them, don't you ?



Porn is blamed for setting unreal standards. This is not a men vs women thing. Both can have their own negative side effects...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

warlock07 said:


> You read them, don't you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Porn is blamed for setting unreal standards. This is not a men vs women thing. Both can have their own negative side effects...


Actually I don't; never cared for them.
Why would you assume I do? Because I was pointing out parallels? I agree it's not a gender thing, I just defaulted to men as they tend to be much bigger users of porn. Mainly because it's geared more toward men. But yes, they can all be destructive if used as a guide for real life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Spent the easter holiday over here in the UK with family. Just bought a brand new Kindle, so I decided to check out the books on offer. Just so happens one of the first ones I saw was one about infidelity, so I typed in cheating and a whole bunch of books came up which I downloaded... now I wish I hadn't.
> 
> Spent the whole weekend reading, and found myself getting progressively angrier and angrier.


Why did you keep reading? Why do that to yourself? It's a British thing, isn't it? I think you guys have a cultural guilt that you feel obliged to assuage by suffering through awful dramas. This must be why Brits watch Australian soap operas. It's repayment for years of colonial rule.


----------



## RNS (Apr 6, 2013)

I have always felt it was the French influence in English literature that started these infidelity based stories. 

There has always been infidelity, but the French were the ones that started idealizing and romancing it. Hell if you go back to the classics... King Arthur for example. It was the French knight (who was added later by Chrétien de Troyes retelling of the Arthurian Legends) that came in and screwed everything up with his misdeeds with Guinevere. 

These aspects of the story were added to reflect the courtly feel of the French of the time. It still holds sway today. Though at least Guinevere ended up having to become a nun


----------



## RNS (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish my ex had to become a nun. 


:rofl:


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone even write novels where the BS wins bigtime?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

MSP said:


> Why did you keep reading? Why do that to yourself? It's a British thing, isn't it? I think you guys have a cultural guilt that you feel obliged to assuage by suffering through awful dramas. This must be why Brits watch Australian soap operas. It's repayment for years of colonial rule.


Woah there! Assuming much are we? It was really a spur of the moment thing, I downloaded a couple and really couldn't believe what I was reading, nothing to do with colonial rule or such.

Calm down.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> Does anyone even write novels where the BS wins bigtime?


Much of the books are always written from the wayward's perspective, albeit these were women cheating on their men, so no, the BS didn't win.. although one got to raise the child of OM and the wayward at the end actually thanked the OM for showing her what passion was..


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Woah there! Assuming much are we? It was really a spur of the moment thing, I downloaded a couple and really couldn't believe what I was reading, nothing to do with colonial rule or such.
> 
> Calm down.


I'm calm. I was just joking. I mean, do you really think I was serious about the British population conducting national penance via Australian soap operas? :scratchhead:


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

BobSimmons said:


> Much of the books are always written from the wayward's perspective, albeit these were women cheating on their men, so no, the BS didn't win.. although one got to raise the child of OM and the wayward at the end actually thanked the OM for showing her what passion was..


Which one? I would really like to post what I f*cking think about this novel on all the online stores that sells it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> Does anyone even write novels where the BS wins bigtime?


I doubt it. There's too small an audience for novels without a happy ending. Unless, perhaps, the story could be slanted towards creative revenge.


----------

